# New to the White Powder



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys (and girls) my name is Benoit I'm extremely new to snowboarding, I had my brother in-law who goes all the time take me for the first time Sunday to Mt.High, of course I ate it considering I didn't pay for classes like everyone tried to persuade me to do but by the time the east-side was close and I went boarding on the west side of the mt. I learned how to stop backwards and am getting the hang of stopping forward. For some reason I can't just get up like everyone else when I'm siting on my butt, I have to rollover and stand up on my knees rofl. Anyways I had a blast and am looking to make this a hobby for me would like to hear any advice and meet new boarders/ and expert boarders :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

UnlistedRider said:


> ...would like to hear any advice and meet new boarders/ and expert boarders :thumbsup:


Take a lesson. It will help you learn faster, and will help avoid learning bad habits that will be very hard to unlearn later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

sedition said:


> Take a lesson. It will help you learn faster, and will help avoid learning bad habits that will be very hard to unlearn later.


I know I need to, but every time I start to try to do so then there is always someone to say its a waste of time and they teach you the same thing you learn on your own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I learnt at an indoor snowdome, did 4 one hour lessons and by the end was shooting down the recreational slope and even had a go at the little tabletop at the bottom. It's up to you but I can't help thinking taking lessons prevents too many bad habits creeping in. The whole experience was pretty funny and it was cool being with people whoe were roughly of the same ability.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jaymoo said:


> I learnt at an indoor snowdome, did 4 one hour lessons and by the end was shooting down the recreational slope and even had a go at the little tabletop at the bottom. It's up to you but I can't help thinking taking lessons prevents too many bad habits creeping in. The whole experience was pretty funny and it was cool being with people whoe were roughly of the same ability.


I think that's what I'm going to try to do is take some lessons at the local resort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool, you'll love it!! I always watch loads of boarding vids online, it gives me loads of motivation. For example: 

Adidas Action Trailer // Snowboarding Videos

!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Jaymoo said:


> Cool, you'll love it!! I always watch loads of boarding vids online, it gives me loads of motivation. For example:
> 
> Adidas Action Trailer // Snowboarding Videos
> 
> !!!!


SICK!!! I'm so in love with this sport, plus it cost less then racing my car


----------

